# Minnesota Twins 2006 Central Division Champs!



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

You betchaaaaa!!!! How sweet was today? Mauer wins the batting title, Twins beat Chicago and A.J, KC you are now my second favorite team. Unbelievable ending to the regular season, I cannot remember a season coming down to the last out to decide the division. Sweeeet!

Mauer for gov. :beer:


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Yeah baby!!

Total choke by Detroit being swept by KC, great comeback Royals!!

Could not believe Detroit used their game one starter (Kenny Rogers) in the extra innings of this game.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

*WHAT A SEASON!!!*

To win the division on the last day with help from a "Competitive" Royals team? Right, isn't that what they were? Competitive?

Hope Gardy and the boys send them a few kegs of Leinies for the THREE-GAME SWEEP in Detroit. After winning only 1 against the Tigers all summer? To go into Comerica and take three??? Un-be-lievable!

Time to add another banner to the dome for the Central...and maybe an ALCS and World Series banner too!

Do you think Kirby is watching this??? SIMPLY AWESOME!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

Cy Young (Quadruple Crown!!!), Reliever of the Year, Manager of the Year, Batting Champion (led the majors btw), and should-be MVP all fell into place, along with guys like Cuddy, Punto, Nathan, Castillo, BOOOOF!, the Jasons and all the Piranhas...wow. What a comeback, from 16.5 back in June, 12.5 back at the all star break and 7 back in August.

Oh yeah...and where's that Chicago team? Looks like the Sux will be joining the Cubbies at the bar for October. Who's drafting the letter/email to Cowley for his May 12th article? I want my name on that one!!!

Monumental meltdown by Detroit, plucky play by the Twins in the stretch. I could go on and on. But the new season starts...TUESDAY...AT HOME...AGAINST OAKLAND.

KEEP YOUR VOICES LOUD AND THE SPIRIT UP! 

THIS IS TWINS TERRITORY!!!


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

:beer:

Bring on the A's. I know what I'll be doing on tuesday afternoon at work.
Watching on espn game cast. on the radio.

Hopefully another World Series.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> Do you think Kirby is watching this??? SIMPLY AWESOME!


Yep, I can just visualize that Puck smile. :beer: No matter what happens from here, it has already been a heck of a sweet ride to remember this year. Go get it Twins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Watching.........Kirby is pulling the strings!!!!!!


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Just found out i scored some tickets to tommorrows game!!!!!!! Get to take a day off and go watch Johan dominate the A's Yahooooooooooooo!   :rock: :lol: :thumb: :jammin: k:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Bring your earplugs. I was a a division series in '87 and my ears rang for a week afterwards!!!  Have one for me too!!!! :beer:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I am so fricken excited. i will remeber my earplugs. Never ever thought i would get to a playoff game, cuz i was always doing something!! I couldn't pass this up. Free tickets and to sit with the 2nd biggest twins fan i know, my dad.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Sounds like a blast Norm, yell something profane at Zito for me if you would (barring any young ears are around).

Prediction: Twins in 4, Yanks in 4, Dodgers in 5, Padres in 5

Twins over Yanks in 6, Dodgers over Padres in 7

World Series Sweep over the Dodgers


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Lucky you Norm.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I was fun yesterday. You wouldn't believe how hard morneau hit a couple of ball yesterday. 2x harder than anything thomas hit geez.....I did get some concession out of the game though. I caught a foul ball hit by eric chavez in the 2nd inning that was pretty exciting. :beer:

We will get one today, my kids in the classroom will be listening to the twins all afternoon.


----------

